# tree stand paint



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

they make a primer for aluminum and galvanized metal. i had to use some for a boat i repainted.


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Primer gray worked well for me. I just striped it up afterwards with flat olive, brown and black spray paint.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

My opinions on it:
If you stripped the old paint you should sandblast it or scuff it up with something like 220grit. Then wipe down with Acetone on papertowels until the papertowels are still white to insure its nice and clean. 2-3 light coats of self-etching primer (found at auto parts store). Follow the instructions for time between coats. When the primer is ready for paint, use krylon or rustoleum camo paints.

If you painted of the factory paint/powdercoat, it will continue to flake off. It has to be done right. Remember, it's going to slide around in a truck, bump into trees, stood on with muddy, gritty boots. I'm no paint expert but its what works for me.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

x2 on the self-etching primer. Done correctly it won't peel


----------



## Trickrick (May 21, 2012)

I have used the spray on truck bed lining. You can get it at a good auto parts store. Clean well and spray. It will stick very well, kills sound and vibrations, and won't come off. Deadens noise very well.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

The self-etching primer is a must have. I dont know what Summit's process is,but it sure doesnt hold up. Krylon and Rustoleum are the best I've found for anything that will be continuously exposed to the elements. In this cold weather,it would be best to have a heated shop to work in. Or,what I've done in the past with good results,is the square Halogen shop lights shining on the metal for a bit to preheat it. That will really help the primer and paint to stick and dry quicker. After its painted leave the light on it for awhile to make sure the paint is fully cured. Good luck!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

The greenish grey color is a textured paint gives some grip to the stand then i used artificial leafs and sprayed the pattern on the stand with the brown and tan. Only peeling mine did is when i slide it in my truck thats it. still in good shape after once season. These are made for wood and metals


----------



## mlind (Dec 10, 2004)

I have used the roll on bedliner stuff for your truck bed and it works awsome! It has tiny peices of rubber it in too to help with grip. So your boots dont squeak if they are a little wet. it is black but Id paint that one with a brush and then add color if you wanted! Spray paint will stick better to the bedliner stuff too. Do it once and never have to worry about it again! I did this on a few stands like 5 years ago and none of it has chipped off. Good luck!


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

I would think washing / scrubbing with TSP (Tri-sodium-phosphate) & a stiff bristled nylon brush would be the key to paint sticking.
I know they recommend this for painting aluminum siding on houses & it really works with no paint peeling later on down the road.

TSp can be purchased at a local box store...Lowes/ Home Depot etc.


----------



## sgtbowhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I used neoprene tape on my Summit Viper instead of paint. The tape has held up very well and deadens noise and also makes the stand warm to the touch when it is bone chilling cold out. I have used Rustolium camo paint on my hang on stands and ladder sticks and had no issues there. I tried flat black, brown and olive drab and they blend in real well. I try to spray in the old army woodland camo pattern and it turns out pretty close.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

has anyone tried that flex seal stuff that they advertise on tv?i wonder how good that would stick


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't use the flex seal stuff it doesn't it has a shine when dry... Takes forever to dry.. Smells horrible. Just use the bed liner stuff


----------



## Witosanchez (Nov 16, 2012)

I tried this product on my Gorilla tree sticks (all steel welded construction) and did not find it to be effective at dampening the noise. The specific noise is when I stack them together and take them apart (I removed the nylon webbing and metal buckles and replaced them with climbing rope and prusik knots).
One good thing is that I added some sand to the truck bed liner spray and that is much better than grip tape (perhaps more permanent). BUT the sticks are still noisy when they bump against each other. Suggestions?


----------



## Rick Hodges (Nov 3, 2008)

The key to paint adhesion with aluminum is to get it clean..then prime ...I use a zinc chromate primer that used to be the standard for aluminum some 20 yrs ago on an aluminum canoe. I then painted it with camo duck boat paint. It is still on that canoe and except for where the gunnels are rubbed by the paddles and the bottom is scraped by the sand and rocks...it looks as good as when I painted it.
I don't have any experience with the new self etching primers but imagine they serve the same purpose.


----------



## hookinbull (Oct 20, 2009)

Tagging myself


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

mlind said:


> I have used the roll on bedliner stuff for your truck bed and it works awesome! It has tiny pieces of rubber it in too to help with grip. So your boots don't squeak if they are a little wet. it is black but Id paint that one with a brush and then add color if you wanted! Spray paint will stick better to the bedliner stuff too. Do it once and never have to worry about it again! I did this on a few stands like 5 years ago and none of it has chipped off. Good luck!


What is this roll-on bedliner and where do you purchase it and how expensive is it? 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Raymond,

Herculiner makes a DIY roll-on bed liner, but it may be too expensive for this type of project. I coated my platform last year with a spray-can bedliner. It's not pretty, but it helped. The rubber in the paint would clog the sprayer hole. If you start spraying keep spraying with it. 

As far as painting a metal stand, I have an old metal summitt and I am currently going over it with rust-oleum camo paint. I didn't do anything special to it except apply it. We'll see how it holds up.


----------



## Armed_AL (Jun 8, 2012)

I use crustoleum camo on my Lone wolf stands, they are porous and hold paint great. The stink doesn't last long with the camo stuff like it does with their other paints.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

I tried painting but didn't like the result. I ended up using pipe insulation and 7 rolls of mossy oak cloth tape I found at Walmart to cover my stand. It's warm to the touch and cuts down on the noise, especially if you bang your rangefinder or rattlers against tit. 


I hate thieves. If I ever find the person who stole my bow at the River Center Mall. I'm gonna cut your d!ck off!


----------

